# Is it worth the wait and hype? Absolutely! "Shadow" delivers!



## Stellman (Jun 7, 2018)

Finally the wait is over!!! So like many of you, I placed an order right after the Model 3 was announced--for me it was the morning of April Fool's Day. Ever since that date, I've been watching internet news on Tesla daily in anticipation of getting the Model 3 (like a child anticipating Christmas). I was pondering if I should cancel my order and purchase a new Toyota Camry Hybrid instead when the delays were announced, but in the end decided to wait. Then one day, one of my colleagues who owns a Tesla Model S asked if I'd like to use their reservation because she knew the Washington State Tax Incentive was expiring after May 31st. I worked out an agreement with her and configured the car using her account, but registering it in my name, listing my driver's license and insurance, and choosing to pay with cash. I also paid the $2,500 ordering deposit. At the beginning, she forwarded e-mails to me from Tesla and then a representative called her to find out my contact information. I got a personal phone call and a delivery date for May 31st at 1 p.m.--the last day to get the Sales Tax Incentive!!! 

My buddy drove me down to the Sodo Service Center in Seattle and we were given an orientation for about 30 minutes with two other Model 3 owners. After the orientation, signed the documents and was out the door in less than an hour.

About the car...I named it "Shadow" because it's mid-night silver and I thought when it has the summon feature activated, it will be like a shadow following me when I summon it from the garage. As far as I can tell, most all of the critical feedback about the car in early production has been addressed. There is no wind noise at top highway speeds, so I guess the windshield has been fixed. The ride is very close to the comfort of my wife's Lexus RX400h and certainly better than my 2008 Corolla! The back seat is puffier and my 6'-5" friend found the back seat to be relatively comfortable "for a sedan". I checked the panel gaps and they are very uniform--much better than the Model 3 I saw on display where I thought the gap between the hood and bumper were not right and one of the rear tail lights looked a little off.

Was it worth the wait? Absolutely!!! The things I love about the car are that when I come to a stop I slightly depress the brake and it goes into "hold" mode. I also like how the windshield wipers auto sensing work really well. When I drive up to my garage the garage door just automatically opens without any push of any buttons, and when I leave the garage, it automatically closes. The stereo is outstanding--very crisp clarity with deep bass present. Does it pound my chest with bass? No, but I don't need that. It is one of the best sounding car stereos I've heard--better than our Lexus (which is pretty darn good). 

Are there any noticeable issues? Only one: I noticed the steering wheel is ever so slightly ****ed to the left when driving straight (barely noticeable). I will get this adjusted when I get the tires rotated. The paint is outstanding--love the midnight silver color! The acceleration and handling are as described in the reviews, and the car is very comfortable. I like how I can program up to 10 memory profiles for the seat, mirrors, and steering, and I have two already set for me: one that is relaxed and the other I call commuter mode (more upright position and closer). 

I'm so glad I waited and didn't go for the Camry. I know the Camry is a great car, but to be totally electric feels really good, and I'm no longer at the mercy of the oil companies!

If you have any questions about the car, I'd be happy to assist! --Proud owner of Shadow!


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Stellman (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Stellman (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

You got the best color my friend! 

Congratulations!


----------



## Travelwolf (Jun 8, 2016)

congratulations, you will love it!


----------

